# Home Security



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

I am looking for any and all information, books, websites, word of mouth etc, that would help me set up a security system at my home. I am tech savvy to a certain degree, but some of it is a bit over my head so to speak. I live in a small town but it nvr hurts to make sure my family and I are protected to the best of our abilities.

Thanks


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Physical security first, electronic security second. Start by making sure your locks are bump proof, your door hinges and strike plates have long heavy duty screws, you do not have bushes or shrubs that offer concealment by windows, etc., etc. Assessing your physical vulnerabilities and taking steps to correct them goes a long way to help provide home security. After that what are you looking for? Wired, wireless, motion sensor, video surveillance?


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

There is a book by Joe Nobody, Holding your ground


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Physical security first, electronic security second. Start by making sure your locks are bump proof, your door hinges and strike plates have long heavy duty screws, you *do not have bushes or shrubs that offer concealment by windows,* etc., etc. Assessing your physical vulnerabilities and taking steps to correct them goes a long way to help provide home security. After that what are you looking for? Wired, wireless, motion sensor, video surveillance?


Pyracantha/Firethorn are GOOD under your windows! The thorns are nasty, good way to keep folks away from your windows!


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

I am looking for a security system that I can monitor from phone, work, and at home. I am not sure if I want wireless or wired yet. I am sure both have pros and cons. Definitely want motion sensors.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

I have been thinking about home defense lately... What do you guys think about this idea, (for bugging in). on the inside wall of my house have 3/8 inch plate cut in 3 foot high sections that go all around the inside of the house. (3' X 160') On the outside of the house under the vinyl siding, I want to put some sheets of Kevlar cloth... I figured between the Kevlar and the steel plating the house could handle most small arms fire from even point blank range... What do you think? This would also be done to our BOL...


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> I have been thinking about home defense lately... What do you guys think about this idea, (for bugging in). on the inside wall of my house have 3/8 inch plate cut in 3 foot high sections that go all around the inside of the house. (3' X 160') On the outside of the house under the vinyl siding, I want to put some sheets of Kevlar cloth... I figured between the Kevlar and the steel plating the house could handle most small arms fire from even point blank range... What do you think? This would also be done to our BOL...


it wouldn't stand up to a bottle of gas a little bit of detergent and lit rag would it?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

iceeyes said:


> I am looking for a security system that I can monitor from phone, work, and at home. I am not sure if I want wireless or wired yet. I am sure both have pros and cons. Definitely want motion sensors.


I think it truly depends upon your situation, if you have stuff that people would want to steal, live in an affluent neighborhood and we are talking today's world, then I would go wired over wireless. However, the cost of putting in wired over wireless would be astronomical - alot of physical remodeling will be needed.

If you don't have the 80inch LCD, and a Rembrant on the wall, then wireless.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

iceeyes said:


> I am looking for a security system that I can monitor from phone, work, and at home. I am not sure if I want wireless or wired yet. I am sure both have pros and cons. Definitely want motion sensors.


 ice.... there are hundreds of different companies out there that make and sell security equipment/ systems. Back when I sold/ installed them My #1 favorite was DSC ( digital security concepts) they are easy enough for someone with minimal technical skills to install. But that is my personal favorite. But please avoid places like ADT. They really don't (again in my opinion) use/ sell quality equipment.

As far as hard wired vs. wireless to me it's no contest. Wired is the way to go unless you are,

1. Renting where you'll install the system and can't "permenantly" install the system.
2. Don't have access to the attic and or crawl space to run the wiring.

If either are the case then wireless is the only option. The issue with wireless is,

1. batteries to keep track of and change in multiple "units" to keep them working.
2. Being wireless, the "sensors" use a signal that can be interuppted and or send false or ghost signals that could cause false alarms or even fail to send a true alert.

Wired systems baring the breaching of the hard wiring is about 99.9% fool proof. Now you can have sensor malfunctions and they do occasionally happen. But usually replacing the sensor fixes the issue. Not to mantion hard wired sensors are a lot cheaper in price as well.

Now as to motion sensors, they are both good and bad. The things you have to take into consideration with them are mainly if you have pets. When the system is armed even small pets can set the alarm off if they're moving around inside when your gone. You can avoid that by,

1. adjusting the "eye" heights to be above the pets level of movement.
2. lower the sensitivity level of the sensors to ignore the pets.

The problem with doing that is you leave "gaps" in the coverage area, especially at and just above floor level, that could allow an intruder to literially crawl under the beams. I'd go with a passive infared ( heat detector) instead. They are a little higher in cost but less likly to give echo or other problems.

I usually didn't reccomend them in most installs (residental) you could usually install 2-3 "entry" sensors for one motion sensor. If you alarm all your entry points (doors and windows) then if the perimeter is breeched the alarm will sound. Thus making motion sensors rather redundant. I used them in large commercial applications where someone could get in through a roof vent, heating/ Ac vents and such.

Instead of motion sensors I'd add glass breakage sensors that will "alarm" if a window is broken. Along with those I'd recomend adding smoke, heat, and CO sensors. Heck you can go hog wild and add covert cctv cameras that look like anything from smoke detectors, to clocks, to anyrhing in between. Keyless (remote) entry doors, remote controlled interior and exterior lighting, activate de activate system and/ or turn components of the system on/off from your call phone or computer. You can (if you install cameras) set them up to remotly ( phone or computer) view the cameras and digitally store up to three weeks or more of camera footage.

Sorry for such a long post. didn't intend to get so deep into the explaination. Anyway, hope this helps and if you anyone have any questions I can answer please feel free to PM me or ask and if I can't answer the question(s) I have friends still in the business I can get honest answers from for you.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

invision said:


> then I would go wired over wireless. However, the cost of putting in wired over wireless would be astronomical - alot of physical remodeling will be needed..


 invasion, not really, most components of a wired system only require a few small holes for pulling the wire drilled. The added cost for the wiring especially if it's a self install is cheaper or at least as cheap as wireless because for the most part a wired door/ window sensor that costs say $5 would cost $25 or $30 for a wireless one.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

101airborne said:


> invasion, not really, most components of a wired system only require a few small holes for pulling the wire drilled. The added cost for the wiring especially if it's a self install is cheaper or at least as cheap as wireless because for the most part a wired door/ window sensor that costs say $5 would cost $25 or $30 for a wireless one.


I need to argue that, in my house, it would be a nightmare - the house is multiple stories, so running the wiring from the attic down to first floor, would require more than just a few holes... The ceilings on every floor are 12 foot tall - not counting any vaulted ceilings, crown molding is 8 inches, and base boards are 12 inches. Just in the back of the house on the main floor, there are 13 windows and 4 doors... We purchased house new, I went to my own cable guy in my company to check on running Cat6 through out, especially since wifi won't reach second floor, and he said, he wouldn't touch it... and this is my employee...

Also if I am running security, and want to check things remotely, then I would also through in a few cameras, you wouldn't use anything but Cat3, 5, or 6... depending upon your drop, you could have to tear up a lot of dry wall.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

invision said:


> I need to argue that, in my house, it would be a nightmare - the house is multiple stories, so running the wiring from the attic down to first floor, would require more than just a few holes... The ceilings on every floor are 12 foot tall - not counting any vaulted ceilings, crown molding is 8 inches, and base boards are 12 inches. Just in the back of the house on the main floor, there are 13 windows and 4 doors... We purchased house new, I went to my own cable guy in my company to check on running Cat6 through out, especially since wifi won't reach second floor, and he said, he wouldn't touch it... and this is my employee...
> 
> Also if I am running security, and want to check things remotely, then I would also through in a few cameras, you wouldn't use anything but Cat3, 5, or 6... depending upon your drop, you could have to tear up a lot of dry wall.


invasion your home is the "exception" rather than the rule. However if you have a basement/crawl space and can get under the house you can run the window/door wiring up from beneth which is how most window sensors are run even in a single story dwelling. I agree that the cctv would be a difficult install in your instance. But as you said about wifi you'd likely have the same issue with wireless security systems. either way wireless cost is a lot higher than conventional wireless in 99% of applications. Wish you were closer to my area, I'd look at your home and see if I could help you do a "self install" and save you some $$$. I work cheap too, you just supply the pepsi, chips,, and burgers/hot dogs.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

101airborne said:


> invasion your home is the "exception" rather than the rule. However if you have a basement/crawl space and can get under the house you can run the window/door wiring up from beneth which is how most window sensors are run even in a single story dwelling. I agree that the cctv would be a difficult install in your instance. But as you said about wifi you'd likely have the same issue with wireless security systems. either way wireless cost is a lot higher than conventional wireless in 99% of applications. Wish you were closer to my area, I'd look at your home and see if I could help you do a "self install" and save you some $$$. I work cheap too, you just supply the pepsi, chips,, and burgers/hot dogs.


Hell how far away, shoot i may supply the gas $ too lol


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

pandamonium said:


> Pyracantha/Firethorn are GOOD under your windows! The thorns are nasty, good way to keep folks away from your windows!


I was wondering if firethorn and hawthorn are the same plant or are they different plants?


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

iceeyes said:


> I am looking for a security system that I can monitor from phone, work, and at home. I am not sure if I want wireless or wired yet. I am sure both have pros and cons. Definitely want motion sensors.


Ours is a multi layered approach. We use both wired and wireless night visions capable motion activated cameras through out the property. We have had good luck with Lorex systems, Frys is a good source 
We have some cameras visible as a deterrent others hidden all visible cameras have cameras on them to detect any attempt to tamper with them. We also have motion sensors through out the property. Some activate out door lights, others light up a light inside on a board and ring a buzzer so we know exactly where any intruder is at any time. We also have turkeys that act as perimeter security and dogs. The house is hardened with double paned windows, all doors are solid wood with steel cores bolted into steel reinforced frames. As I posted elsewhere we built an enclosed porch around the house and used KEVLAR sheets under wire mesh over steel lathe to apply plaster on. Far more effective than sheet rock. All buildings have steel roofs and a hidden safe room with escape hatches. You can only harden your home to what your budget will allow if met with forces that exceed your defenses it is critical that you have an escape option.


----------



## GrizzledBastard (Oct 3, 2012)

iceeyes said:


> I was wondering if firethorn and hawthorn are the same plant or are they different plants?


Negative. Both are in the Rosaceae Family but of completely different genus.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, I've had the Logitech security cameras for 5 or 6 years. What I like about them is you don't have to run any wires. They plug into any outlet, and send the video over the power lines to the receiver, also plugged into an outlet by your computer. From there it USB's into your PC. You can view your cameras from any internet or smartphone connection. 
You can set up e-mail alerts if desired. You set up recording zones on each camera. When movement enters those zones, it records to your PC hard drive. 
I have 5 cameras, and just recently had one fail. But the others are working just fine. Good in low light. It pretty much is a plug and play system.

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/video-security-systems


----------

